# Am I dreaming? New DKNY fragrance



## Willa (Sep 5, 2007)

I swear, I was sure that I saw somewhere a new Be Delicious fragrance. A Purple one...

I saw this in a magazine.
Was I dreaming?


----------



## mskitchmas (Sep 6, 2007)

wha? i hope so! i love the green apple. and my mom loves the red!


----------



## liquidstar (Sep 15, 2007)

I think I saw this in a magazine too...I haven't seen it in Ulta or Sephora yet though.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 21, 2007)

i saw it and i smelled it
honestly i didnt like it. I was hoping to, it looked so cool in the purple bottle. But to me it didnt smell appley like the other DKNY be delicious scents do


----------



## Willa (Jan 18, 2008)

Soooo finaly I didnt dream about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I can't wait to smell it


----------



## baroquely (Jan 31, 2008)

Delicious Night
Like night itself: Sexy. Mesmerizing. Shimmering with Light. Inspired by the sexy buzz of a New York City night, the DKNY Delicious Night scent opens with an irresistible cocktail of Frozen Pomelo stirred with signature notes of Crushed Ginger and a Chilled Blackberry Martini Accord. Electric sparks of silky Purple Freesias add a flash of pulsating light and energy.
Description from Sephora.com

I haven't been able to get to Sephora yet, but it sounds like it'll be great! I'm really psyching myself up for this. I love both the original Be Delicious and Red Delicious (which btw smell great layered on top of each other).


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 31, 2008)

I tried it at Bloomingdale's last year (they claimed it was an exclusive for them, but then I saw it at Sephora) and hated it.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 1, 2008)

It looks gorgeous.

I smelled it in a magazine and didn't like it.


----------



## Willa (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow...
So many people don't like it

I wonder if I will...


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 2, 2008)

I've tested it and I really like it actually! Not as much as the Green Be Delicious but even so. I hated the Red Be Delicious though - I thought it was horrible.


----------



## Willa (Feb 14, 2008)

I finally got to smell it

IEWWW

Hated it






What a deception


----------

